# sudo fehler, aber wieso ...

## thrashed

das funktioniert prächtig, also sudoers file stimmt anscheinend.

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo tail /var/log/messages 
> 
> Nov 21 20:43:24 struggle su(pam_unix)[31492]: session opened for user root by thrasher(uid=1000)
> 
> Nov 21 20:43:50 struggle su(pam_unix)[31492]: session closed for user root
> ...

 

aber wenn ich das in verbindung mit xrootconsole machen will:

```
$ xrootconsole -bg clear -fg orange -geometry 123x9+266+872 tail sudo /var/log/messages

Warning: could not parse color

Console /var/log/messages can't be opened!  Error: Permission denied

```

----------

## Fauli

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ xrootconsole -bg clear -fg orange -geometry 123x9+266+872 tail sudo /var/log/messages
> 
> ...

 

Du hast "tail sudo" geschrieben, anstelle von "sudo tail".

----------

## thrashed

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Du hast "tail sudo" geschrieben, anstelle von "sudo tail".

 

funktioniert auch nicht  :Sad: 

```
$ xrootconsole -bg clear -fg orange -geometry 123x9+266+872 sudo tail /var/log/messages 

Warning: could not parse color

Console /var/log/messages can't be opened!  Error: Permission denied
```

aber das sudoers file muss ja passen wenn ich "sudo tail /var/log/messages" ausführen kann?

----------

## Deever

Die Ausgabe von 'xrootconsole -h' enthält die Lösung zu deinem Problem. Scheint ja nicht wirklich brauchbar zu sein, das Programm, wenn es nicht einmal Fehlermeldungen über nicht vorhandene Dateien ausgibt.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Squiddle

alternativ kannst auch root-tail nehmen.

----------

## thrashed

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Die Ausgabe von 'xrootconsole -h' enthält die Lösung zu deinem Problem. Scheint ja nicht wirklich brauchbar zu sein, das Programm, wenn es nicht einmal Fehlermeldungen über nicht vorhandene Dateien ausgibt.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> /dev

 

auf was spielst du an? was sagt mir xrootconsole -h??? Ausser ...

```
$ xrootconsole -h

xrootconsole RELEASE-0_4

Usage: xrootconsole [options] [console]

Scroll the console to a transparent window placed on the X root window.

  -geometry GEO    the geometry of the window (default 80x10+0+0)

  -fn FONT         the font to use (default fixed)

  -fg COLOR        foreground color of the text (default white)

  -bg COLOR        background AND-mask for shaded transparency (default clear)

  -bd COLOR        border color (default white)

  -bw WIDTH        border width (default 0)

  -c COLUMNS       split window into number of text columns (default 1)

  --solid          make background a solid color, not shaded-transparent

  --topdown        insert lines at the top and scroll the rest down

  --wrap           wrap long lines, instead of cutting them off

  -h or --help     a familiar-looking help screen

  -v or --version  displays the version number

  [console]        filename to read (defaults to standard input)

Report bugs to <bob@de-fac.to>.
```

habe nun root-tail ausprobiert und da bekomme ich diesen error:

```
$ sudo root-tail /var/log/messages 

Can't open display (null).

```

----------

## psyqil

```
[console]        filename to read (defaults to standard input)
```

Da steht nichts von Programm ausführen...

 *thrashed wrote:*   

>  habe nun root-tail ausprobiert und da bekomme ich diesen error:
> 
> ```
> $ sudo root-tail /var/log/messages 
> 
> ...

 Mal DISPLAY=:0 davorgesetzt?

----------

## thrashed

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [console]        filename to read (defaults to standard input)
> ```
> ...

 

Wie Programm ausführen? Ich stehe gerade schwerstens auf der Leitung? Das mit der [console] kapier ich auch grad nicht ...

nein habe noch keine DISPLAY=:0 davor gesetzt? Wovor eigentlich? Habe es zwar davor, dahinter, dazwischen und und ausprobiert. hat trotzdem nie funktioniert  :Sad: 

----------

## psyqil

Probier' doch mal 

```
sudo xrootconsole -bg clear -fg orange -geometry 123x9+266+872 /var/log/messages 
```

----------

## thrashed

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Probier' doch mal 
> 
> ```
> sudo xrootconsole -bg clear -fg orange -geometry 123x9+266+872 /var/log/messages 
> ```
> ...

 

dann bekomm ich:

```
 $ sudo xrootconsole -bg clear -fg orange -geometry 123x9+266+872 /var/log/messages                                                      

Cannot open display

```

----------

## Deever

Würdest du bitte in Zukunft erst Google benutzen und die Manpage/Hilfe-Ausgabe lesen, bevor du postest?

Danke.

/dev

----------

